# Litespeed Ultimate components



## tbassak (Jan 12, 2007)

Just bought a '95 Ultimate on ebay and am considering decking it out with Campy Athena. The big question is the color of components....alloy or black?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I put that group in silver onto a 1996 Eddy Merckx steel frame. It looks awesome. I figured the new, modern all black look wouldn't look good on that frame. I got silver rims and hubs too. You could also pull off black on a titanium bike IMO. Titanium isn't the flashiest frame. Enjoy the bike. I have a 1999 Ultimate that I still ride all the time.


----------

